# Norco Two50 2013



## Dirt-Fussl (11. April 2014)

Servus jungs,
Ich würde gerne wissen wie viel der 2013er chrom rahmen vom norco 250 wiegt ?

Danke im voraus 
Gruß lukas


----------

